# Snip's Cheeky Chicken Livers and Mushrooms



## Snip 13 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is lovely as a starter or lunch dish.

4 slices of ciabatta (brush with olive oil and toast or grill)

30 gr (1 and 1/4 oz) butter
6 thick rashers of streaky bacon cut into bite size strips
400gr (14 oz) of chicken livers (cleaned and soaked in milk for 20 mins)
200gr (7oz) portabello mushrooms (cut into thick slices)
50ml (2fl oz) white wine
110ml (4fl oz) sour cream
3 tbsps of chopped flat leaf parsley
1 tsp of sweet paprika
salt and cracked black pepper


Melt half the butter in a large frying pan over a high heat, add the bacon and fry till crisp. Add the livers, paprika and mushrooms and fry for 2 mins. Whisk together the wine and sour cream and pour over the livers. Stir and gently cook until the livers are just done (about 3-4 minutes)
Remove from heat and add parsley and salt and pepper to taste.
Butter the ciabatta with remaining butter and serve with livers.
Enjoy!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> This is lovely as a starter or lunch dish.
> 
> 4 slices of ciabatta (brush with olive oil and toast or grill)
> 
> ...


OOOOH Odette, I wish my family would indulge in chix livers. I love them so I think i'll cut this down and make some just for me. Thanks
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you CJ 
My husband and son don't eat it either, I always make it for my daughter and I.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2013)

I love Chicken Livers !







I love to combine them with hearts and gizzards in a gravy, served over rice ..........


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks  Me too!!! Now go make my recipe so you can take us a pic 
My camera is standing in aisle 3 at Cash Converters 

P.S The sour cream can be replaced with regular thick cream in my recipe for those who don't like it. It's good with both.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2013)

At my earliest convenience !


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> At my earliest convenience !


 
Thanks  You're a star! Your livers look yummy by the way


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2013)

YW !

We've decided to do this today......... I may have to substitute a different bread..................


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> YW !
> 
> We've decided to do this today......... I may have to substitute a different bread..................


 
Wish I could come eat with you  You can use any crusty bread. Hope you like it


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2013)

We found this at the Amish Bakery ...............






It will suffice, methinks !


----------



## kadesma (Jan 5, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> We found this at the Amish Bakery ...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could reach in an grab a piece. It looks wonderful. Great buy.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> We found this at the Amish Bakery ...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It would be perfect! Looks delicious


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay Snip ....... hope it looks like it should.....................
































Senor Cuervo took that last fuzzy shot.......... not me !


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> Okay Snip ....... hope it looks like it should.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perfect! It looks great Lucky 
So yummy I think I'll make it again for lunch tomorrow. I haven't made it for a few months because only my daughter and I eat it but your pics reminded me how much I miss Chicken Livers!!!
Hope you enjoyed it as much as we do!
Thank you for the lovely pics and follow up!


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2013)

I forgot to ask you, as I've never done this;  What's the soaking in milk all about ?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> I forgot to ask you, as I've never done this; What's the soaking in milk all about ?


 
It removes any bitterness from the livers 
It works well with any kind of liver. My brother taught me that when he went to cooking school.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 6, 2013)

Odette,
I bought all the things I need to make this and when DH leaves for work on tuesday I'm going to make it for my lunch. 
I don't take pics so word of mouth if what I'll use to let you know how it was
Thanks again
kades/ma


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Odette,
> I bought all the things I need to make this and when DH leaves for work on tuesday I'm going to make it for my lunch.
> I don't take pics so word of mouth if what I'll use to let you know how it was
> Thanks again
> kades/ma


 
Hope you enjoy them  I made them for dinner tonight, I just couldn't resist with the lovely pics! Only Caitlin and I eat them.
Feedback will be great, it's always nice having other people's opinions.
Thank you for trying them CJ


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Hope you enjoy them  I made them for dinner tonight, I just couldn't resist with the lovely pics! Only Caitlin and I eat them.
> Feedback will be great, it's always nice having other people's opinions.
> Thank you for trying them CJ


 Like I said no pics but boy oh boy was this great. I ate every bite something I seldom do any more just no appetite left. But I want you to know how much I enjoyed this recipe. Thank you sweetie.
kades/cj/ma


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 9, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Like I said no pics but boy oh boy was this great. I ate every bite something I seldom do any more just no appetite left. But I want you to know how much I enjoyed this recipe. Thank you sweetie.
> kades/cj/ma


 
I'm so glad  It's a really great feeling when people enjoy something you created. You've made my day CJ


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> We found this at the Amish Bakery ...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks so nice!


----------

